# Ricoh 3110DN-Can't enter service menu



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

So I've been getting more and more of the 28112 errors on my Ricoh. Usually I can just go into the service menu and get back up and running. 

This time I can't. I've tried every timing combination I can think of. I've unplugged, plugged. Turned off, turned on. Prayed. Lit incense and did a dance. And finally I cried. 

Any suggestion...or am I in the market for a new printer?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Never mind. After Conde (who I thought had the best tech support until now lol) basically told me that I was going to have to buy a new printer. I took a chance and called Johnson Plastics where I purchased it and their tech support had me call Sawgrass directly. Who then sent me a new set of inks and directions to update the firmware so I never get that message again. 

So if you get this repeatedly, call Sawgrass.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry about that. Ricoh is unsure why the error occurs. Sawgrass uses our instructions that I discovered. We should not have told you to buy a new printer. Do you remember who you spoke with? Male or female? Our firmware update is posted and may be more up to date.
What version is yours? The error relates to the maintenance station and indicates it has reached the end of life. That's of course crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

No, I don't remember the name. He was a male, sounded like he had a cold lol. 

If it makes you feel better, me doing what Sawgrass wanted me to do STILL didn't work. I ended up having to hold the buttons down WHILE powering up the machine. I had been trying to enter this menu for almost two weeks.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Send me a PM with your contact info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

And I still can't update the firmware. 😭😭😭

I keep getting errors or connection issues. I'm going to try resetting the computer and see if that helps. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

EXTouch said:


> So I've been getting more and more of the 28112 errors on my Ricoh. Usually I can just go into the service menu and get back up and running.
> 
> This time I can't. I've tried every timing combination I can think of. I've unplugged, plugged. Turned off, turned on. Prayed. Lit incense and did a dance. And finally I cried.
> 
> Any suggestion...or am I in the market for a new printer?


There remains only one thing to do - chuck the printer. i know from experience. All the incantations, special procedures, offerings to unknown deities, pleas to Sawgrass or anyone else for help are useless. 

Chuck it. Your frustration will immediately end. You'll be relieved and move ahead.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I did speak with her. Stand by for an update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

No need to chuck it. At least for now. Conde got me together. And actually got me a NEWER firmware update than Sawgrass did. 

I go back to Conde having some of the best tech support in the business 😊. I'm back up and running. 

Thanks for all the info this morning David! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mkd (May 15, 2020)

Hello, I am having the same problem. I have 2 Sawgrass SG800, one I just use for parts to keep the other one going( bought 2 years ago from Conde, the other one I also bought from Conde , it lasted 2 years as well. Now I can not get the serive menu to come up and Conde told me it was the end of life message and to get a new printer. I am reaching out to sawgras but I have been on hold,,, any ideas???? anyone???


----------

